# Será possível fazer isto ?



## GranNevada (21 Nov 2005 às 13:33)

Em vez de ter de alojar as fotos que queremos pôr aqui num servidor , não será possível arranjar um sistema em que possam ser colocadas directamente desde o nosso disco duro ?
Não sei como fazê-lo , mas sei que é possível , pelo menos em todos os foruns Espanhóis isso sucede .
É que subir fotos a um servidor externo e depois colocá-las aqui é uma seca ...

Cumprimentos .


----------



## Administrador (21 Nov 2005 às 20:48)

Já dá para fazer isso, em baixo da caixa detexto em Opções Adicionais tem uma opção que diz "Manipular Anexos" mas não acho que fique tão bem como por exemplo metendo as imagens no Imageshack. Fica ao critério de cada um.


----------



## GranNevada (22 Nov 2005 às 11:39)

OK . Obrigado !


----------

